# bruno the pruno catfish



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

we brought him home with us today and absolutely love him so thought i'd share him with you.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

beautiful : victory:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you. the tank looks a mess cos there is duckweed in there and the inlet from the external keeps pushing the duckweed down into the tank!! will he be ok in a 6ft tank with a clarius? havent tried it yet before anyone jumps on me just wondering if its possible?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

mariekni said:


> thank you. the tank looks a mess cos there is duckweed in there and the inlet from the external keeps pushing the duckweed down into the tank!! will he be ok in a 6ft tank with a clarius? havent tried it yet before anyone jumps on me just wondering if its possible?


 i've seen it done albeit in an 8ft 

depends how many hiding places there are and just how territorial the clarius is, it might be content to share (again providing there are plenty hiding places) or it could decide the whole tank belongs to it


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

we have loads of slate caves in there. clarius seems quite laid back only disagree's with our synodontis catfish. i guess the only way i will find out is by trying it i guess. thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Cuetie catfish! Always a sucker for the whiskered. How big do these boys get?


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice cat Marie!

I guess there goes our plans for sealife centre with you throwing the money about


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

lol he was a bargain and i've been wanting him for over a year. he will get to about 2ft fully grown. He's already eating out of my hand he's such a cutie :flrt:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

so we have him in the large tank with the clarius. i honestly thought they would fight as they have met each other before in our lfs and they fought. we bought the clarius a while ago to help eliminate the fighting problem. so we bought bruno and have introduced him to clarees today and i think they are quite fond of each other now. they rest on the bottom next to each and stay there for ages. i will try post some pics up soon of him in the large tank. :2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Thats kool Marie 

I nearly bought a catty yesterday but it never said which species and i wasnt suree how big they was gonna get. I went b/c i bought lauren a little white betta lol. she likes it and i do too xD

The guy at LFS started admitting to me he "purposly did what youre not meant to do"...he had 1 of these catty's at 1.5ft he had it in a 2ft tank and at 2ft went to 2.5ft. "do you know what i was trying to do?" i was like, yeah, apart from trying to be a prick, for which yopuve been very successful, you were also trying to stunt growth and eventually kill your catty, he said..."yeah was trying to slow its growth so i didnt have to buy the 8ft tank i needed for it....but it died when i was on holiday" so frustrated me -.-'


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

niiiiiccccceee,
MAY be ok in a 6', i think he could do a 6' longx3deep.
they arnt overly active but obv u still got to make sure he has space to turn and is comfortable :2thumb:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

felt like slappin him, also told him i disagreed with paying full price for a betta whose fins were all torn up with gaping holes in them. Said ill either pay full price n have free Aqua. salt OR i'll take discounted and buy his aqua salt full price.

In the end i bought a totally different one which he found for me which "Seemed" healthy, no tears and stuff.

I give up, only places left which i havent fell out with anywhere near me are like a 30-40 min drive down the motorway -.-


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

thats terrible! poor catty why do people do this? it makes my blood boil :diablo::diablo:

so at 4am the clarius and pruno started fighting so had to seperate them! think i'm going to have to take him back. at least where i got him from is a brilliant lfs he will look after it 100% until he can find someone with a reasonable since tank to buy it. such a shame cos i have always loved this pruno catfish!


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

ahh thats a right old shame, but on a bright note for future plans. its pennies in the funding jar !!!!! xD sorry to hear that it didnt work out with them though


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

not to worry just wish i had another large tank to put him in so i could keep him. not to worry. as soon as the OH rises from his pit we are taking him back so saying my goodbyes! i'm a right soft sod :blush: :lol2:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

naw i know its wierd or w./e but i get more attached with large fish or unusuals in my tanks because they stand out dont they. I mean, you name a big cat or your two gouramis or something that stands out, but you dont name the 20 neons youve got teehee.

e only named sammy the shrimp and george the G.A snail. we got 4 more snails now but they all look the same colour so its one of them lol. Still naming the new betta we got....


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah you do get attatched. we have grouch the gourami cos he is so grumpy and mardy all the time, sharky the shark (obviously!) clarees the clarius, and now brunp the pruno. really wish i didnt have to get rid!


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

mariekni said:


> thank you. the tank looks a mess cos there is duckweed in there and the inlet from the external keeps pushing the duckweed down into the tank!! will he be ok in a 6ft tank with a clarius? havent tried it yet before anyone jumps on me just wondering if its possible?


Hi Marie

Nice catfish. It's actualy not a true perruno catfish (Perrunichthys perruno) but a Leiarius marmoratus. You won't find the real thing for sale in the UK these days. It will still grow to around the same size and have an appetite to mach the real thing. So will it be OK in a 6' tank. Not for much longer, it will need a longer 8' to 10' tank measuring at least 3' wide so it can turn and swim properly.

As for keeping it with a Clarius, maybe.... Obviously this depends on the size of the Clarius cat. Marbles cats are not known for being overly aggrsive, but if you give both plenty of cover and hiding places they may tolerate each other. Make sure the Clarius is way too big to fit in the other cats mouth. What size are they both?

MJ


----------

